# IBM: We do server flash already...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> With all this EMC Lightning kerfuffle and Dell, HDS and NetApp joining in  with HP pointedly saying "No comment" like we really believe it's not playing too  there's a Big Blue elephant we're not hearing or seeing. Don't worry, IBM definitely has skin in this game  and it's called eXFlash.
> 
> This is solid state storage local to its xSeries servers, and it was introduced back in March 2010 with the then-new eX5 servers. In its release at the time IBM said: "eXFlash  a unique, next-generation flash-storage technology  replaces an older, less reliable generation of storage and can slash storage costs up to 97 per cent by replacing hundreds of hard-disk drives and thousands of wires and cables... Each eXFlash replaces 80 JBODs, each of which includes multiple disks and other components that all require cabling."


Here


----------

